# Ducati 1199 Panigale S (Polish Angel) - Defined Details



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Ducati 1199 Panigale S (Polish Angel) - Defined Details.*

  ​
*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.

After detailing the owners VW Amarok.



He contacted me to inform me he had purchased a rather special bike and since he has only had a few opportunities to use it. Was planning on putting in into Winter hibernation & wished it to be cleaned and protected as it would be stored indoors over this period. He also was more than happy with the way master sealant had performed on his daily runner and opted for the same treatment.
The bike arrived very clean within its own box trailer on the day of the detail as arranged. And we discuss what areas he would like attended to and address. 
Generally a total clean and remove any grim from within the nocks and crannies. Steam and a variety of tool would be required.



The protective film was also to be removed to address a few light scuffs on the tank and then replace with a new section of film.



General light scuffed sections on the tank and rear gel coated section.









The full bike was given a full steam clean, including all the hidden and hard to reach areas. All external painted surfaces and Gelcoat was clayed to remove any bonded contamination. Prior to being blown dry.



After viewing the defects and confirming that the paint and gelcoat was very soft. I made the decision to use Esclate Lotion as a paint cleanser and to remove the defects present. This would have an added benefit as Master sealant was the chosen LSP on this detail.









The whole exterior and painted as well as the gelcoated areas where then treated to the first layer of master sealant and left to cure. Whist I dressed the hard plastic areas with the first coat of Carpro Perl. Once buffed off and left for the dedicated time for proper curing. The application of the second layer of master to be applied and buffed as before. Wheels where also treated and sealed in the same manner.
Once again Thank you for taking the time to read this post and hope you enjoyed reading and viewing as I did working on this beautiful bike.
Gordon.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, that combo on red always seems outstandingly awesome


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: that is all!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boom! Love it gordon


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

What a machine, looks amazing! :argie::thumb::doublesho


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Now I'm jealous :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yes:argie: great stuff:thumb:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Masterpiece, top work too!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Now I'm jealous :argie::argie::argie:


You should try being in my shoes. Where you can lick them and cant take them home :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats sweet, great work.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

caledonia said:


> You should try being in my shoes. Where you can lick them and cant take them home :lol:
> Gordon.


Are you giving your secrets away Gordon? Here was me thinking it was the Esclate and Master Sealant that gave you such great results. I must have missed the above step in your pics :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking good, you'll have to get yourself a license, than perhaps you could "lick and go"!! 

being on Two wheels, bring feelings being in a car simply cant!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


Thank you :thumb:


m411mtf said:


> Stunning!


Thank you :thumb:


Alex L said:


> Very nice, that combo on red always seems outstandingly awesome


Thank you :thumb: How are you getting on with you PA collection Alex?


Leo19 said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: that is all!


Thank you :thumb:


stangalang said:


> Boom! Love it gordon


Thank Matt. G;ad to see your still around m8. Will need to do a catch up in the near future. 


PaulBen said:


> What a machine, looks amazing! :argie::thumb::doublesho


Thank you :thumb:


s29nta said:


> Oh yes:argie: great stuff:thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


TJenkos said:


> Masterpiece, top work too!


Thank you :thumb:


ted11 said:


> Thats sweet, great work.


Thank you :thumb:


macca666 said:


> Are you giving your secrets away Gordon? Here was me thinking it was the Esclate and Master Sealant that gave you such great results. I must have missed the above step in your pics :lol::lol::lol:


Surely you are allowed to drool from time to time. You just have to remember to wipe it off before collection. :lol: 


ianrobbo1 said:


> Looking good, you'll have to get yourself a license, than perhaps you could "lick and go"!!
> 
> being on Two wheels, bring feelings being in a car simply cant!!


To be honest I would look out of place on the back of one. Would need hair first before the bike :lol:

Thanks for the kind words and it is really appreciated.
Gordon.


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gorgeous bike and top work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow. What a machine!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Amazing work as per usuall.

I have to admit that owner has great taste both on cars and bikes


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely bike but i really hope those tyres are brand new!


----------



## danboy (Dec 9, 2013)

what a bike it looks fantastic :wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Superb Stuff Gordon....:thumb:*

Bit of a size difference with the VW Monster....:lol:

*Now the Bike...*

Sub 20K Bike and Fantastic.

Save 4k and get the base with ABS

Get the non ABS base and save nearly 5K.

*Is It Fast...*






*Isle of Man...*






*Just a brief Ride.*






*Ultimate un-boxing Video.*


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

wow. that is one gorgeous machine. never seen one of these before. im in love


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work G, loving this shot, so glossy and wet ..


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow..... just..... wow..... :argie:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Great gloss and reflections.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Both the Amaork and Ducatti look amazing :thumb:


----------



## J90ELB (Jan 4, 2010)

Class work and a top bike!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as ever Gordon, well done.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful bike


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work as always Gordon, makes a nice change doing something different.:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning bike but those mirrors do not look right at all. How long did it take?


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks very nice and what an awesome bike


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Pictures are really good, but I was lucky enough to see it in the flesh and it is simply stunning.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

james_death said:


> *Superb Stuff Gordon....:thumb:*
> 
> Bit of a size difference with the VW Monster....:lol:
> 
> ...


You have far to much time on your hands James. Your a mind field of information. But thank you I did enjoy watching those. 


dooka said:


> Nice work G, loving this shot, so glossy and wet ..


Thanks Rob. Hope you are well. :thumb:


AGRE said:


> Both the Amaork and Ducatti look amazing :thumb:


He does have great taste and no complaints here. 


Gleammachine said:


> Top work as always Gordon, makes a nice change doing something different.:thumb:


Thanks Rob. I totally agree and was nice to have something different. But your knuckles require a few weeks in between. 


taz007 said:


> Stunning bike but those mirrors do not look right at all. How long did it take?


It was in for a full 8Hrs. There many not be much to work on. But plenty of areas that needs to be cleaned. Guess the wing mirrors are a necessary evil. But all the better to see what you left behind in your wake. :lol:


joec said:


> Pictures are really good, but I was lucky enough to see it in the flesh and it is simply stunning.


I have to agree with the above. You did land well and choose the correct day

Thank you all for the wonderful comment. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

caledonia said:


> It was in for a full 8Hrs. There many not be much to work on. But plenty of areas that needs to be cleaned. Guess the wing mirrors are a necessary evil. But all the better to see what you left behind in your wake. :lol:


Yeah bikes have zoo many hidden dirt collectors in them. The one bit of my week hobby I hate is cleaning the race bikes after each days riding! Even with ours that strip down to rolling chassis in a matter of minutes they are still a right pain to get looking clean!:wall:

Lovely job though but you need yourself a platform to stick them on. Doesn't even need to be a lifting ramp just a table top platform raising the bike up 18 inches or so makes life so much more comfortable on your back.:thumb:


----------

